# F&T Fur Harvesters.....



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

Beaverhunter2 said:


> LOL Get it while she's still your girlfriend. It get's a lot harder when she becomes your wife! :yikes:
> 
> John



Absolutely, Just the other day I told her that the last gun I bought filled up the last open space in my gun safe. So she said "That means you're done buying guns?" 

I said, "No, that means I've gotta start shopping for a new safe." :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## doogie mac (Oct 24, 2010)

motorcityhtps said:


> They're about to get quite a chunk of my tax money. and the girlfriend thought I spent a lot on predator hunting :yikes::yikes::lol:


 Foxpro time?


----------



## DICE (Sep 28, 2007)

ya you cant ask for better guys they are top noch


----------



## JUNKYARD (Jan 25, 2011)

Awesome service, and a real help to beginners.


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

doogie mac said:


> Foxpro time?


Actually, I spent a bum-load on new trapping stuff... and some handcalls too, I'm stubborn. No foxpro yet.


----------



## doogie mac (Oct 24, 2010)

motorcityhtps said:


> Actually, I spent a bum-load on new trapping stuff... and some handcalls too, I'm stubborn. No foxpro yet.


 Just couldnt let the hand calls be,could ya....:lol::lol: I know,cause im a hand call junkie. just the other day i opened my gun cabinet and half a dozen rolled out on the floor.I was suprized because I didnt even realize that I had these in my arsenal. :yikes:yikes....


----------



## 1-CHANCE (Feb 1, 2003)

I try to stop there every time I'm up that way. Since the first time I met Shawn I knew he was a good guy and always answered any questions I had. I enjoyed the tour too
Spent plenty of money there and will go back. Very good service


----------



## doogie mac (Oct 24, 2010)

OK fellas,guess Im out of the loop here-Where is this place?


----------



## Bambicidal Maniac (Feb 4, 2011)

doogie mac said:


> OK fellas,guess Im out of the loop here-Where is this place?


A few miles north of Hubbard Lake in Alpena County. It's on Bushey Rd.


----------



## doogie mac (Oct 24, 2010)

Bambicidal Maniac said:


> A few miles north of Hubbard Lake in Alpena County. It's on Bushey Rd.


Thanks! Perhaps road trip to Hubbard lake is in order....


----------



## Bambicidal Maniac (Feb 4, 2011)

doogie mac said:


> Thanks! Perhaps road trip to Hubbard lake is in order....


The retail store is only open on Friday and Saturday and you should check that because they change to only Saturday sometimes. They are great guys, but busier than you would imagine with phone and Internet sales. I live nearby.


----------



## doogie mac (Oct 24, 2010)

Bambicidal Maniac said:


> The retail store is only open on Friday and Saturday and you should check that because they change to only Saturday sometimes. They are great guys, but busier than you would imagine with phone and Internet sales. I live nearby.


 Rodger that! Hows the fishing been on Hubbard? I caught a dandy pike out of that lake years ago...


----------



## Bambicidal Maniac (Feb 4, 2011)

I've heard it's off a little this season. I don't get out on the ice anymore. Can't sit still in the cold anymore.


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Fur-minator said:


> The wife found the box before I got home.:yikes: :rant::lol:


they need to start shipping discreetly like Levitra! not that i would know...

would get me out of trouble too...


----------



## doogie mac (Oct 24, 2010)

DIYsportsman said:


> they need to start shipping discreetly like Levitra! not that i would know...
> 
> would get me out of trouble too...


haha:lol::lol:


----------

